# Hydro Ax Land Mulching And Underbrushing



## FlatRock Construction (Mar 31, 2012)

Flatrockconstruction.com










Just a couple of videos for your viewing pleasure .

A pine tree and a stump we ground out to show efficiency and capability. Stump was a little soft . Thanks


----------



## FlatRock Construction (Mar 31, 2012)




----------

